# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Ghost Pacer, personal holographic workout partner, Bellevue, Washington, USA

## Airicist

ghostpacer.com
myghostrunner.com

youtube.com/channel/UCla2TixkI8_YfMBMmtla9Xg

facebook.com/GhostPacer

linkedin.com/company/holopacer

instagram.com/ghostpacer

Co-founder and CEO - AbdurRahman Bhatti

Co-founder and CTO - Jensen Turner

"Ghost Pacer: Your Personal Holographic Workout Partner" on Kickstarter

"Ghost Pacer: Your Holographic Workout Partner" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

The Ghost Pacer

Sep 21, 2020




> Meet the Ghost Pacer: the on-demand holographic running partner

----------

